# Ultrasound Guided Injections



## LLRodgers (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello,

Doctor did an Ultrasound in the office to see what was going on with the shoulder

Then he did an ultrasound guided injection into the tendon sheath.  How would I code this? 

76942 
20550 - LT (Injection tendon sheath) 
J1030 - 40 mg Depo Medrol

Or would I use 76881 with the above codes. 

Thank you,
LLR


----------



## kivbar16 (Jan 10, 2016)

76942 is the correct code for this US.  This is the lay description from Encoderpro:  "Ultrasonic guidance is used for guiding needle placement required for procedures such as breast biopsies, needle aspirations, injections, or placing localizing devices. Ultrasound is the process of bouncing sound waves far above the level of human perception through interior body structures. The sound waves pass through different densities of tissue and reflect back to a receiving unit at varying speeds. The unit converts the waves to electrical pulses that are immediately displayed in picture form on screen. Once the exact needle entry site is determined along with the depth of the lesion, the optimal route from the skin to the lesion is decided. The needle is inserted and advanced to the lesion under ultrasonic guidance."


----------



## sxcoder1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I agree with your chosen codes.


----------



## LLRodgers (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you for the information it is very much appreciated.  We do not do that many ultrasound guided injections but we have a new doctor and he does do them.   

Thank  you again for the information 

LLR


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Jan 11, 2016)

If the provider documents the US study AND US guidance
you would also code 76881
with
76942 
20550 - LT (Injection tendon sheath) 
J1030 - 40 mg Depo Medrol


----------

